# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Unos embalses "nuevos" en el Ebro

## perdiguera

El embalse de Bel, así lo denomina el VisorSigPac, es un embalse que está aguas abajo del de Utxesa; alimentado, como éste último, por el canal de Serós antes de llegar a la Canadenca, lugar donde hay una central eléctrica.
Posteriormente, mejor dicho a continuación, sin tramo de canal intermedio, está el de Simó, también le llama así el SigPac; mi navegador entiende que sólo es uno y le llama Bel.
Ayer me acerqué al que yo consideraba un solo embalse y le hice unas cuantas fotos, por desgracia todas corresponden al de Simó ya que no me acerqué al de Bel pensando que era el mismo.
Como veis se ha aprovechado una depresión del terreno para no hacer un tramo de canal y se puede ver cómo las plantas, en su mayoría cañizos, lo han invadido y la salinidad del agua que se deposita en las orillas haciendo nacer vegetación adaptada a dicha salinidad.

Lo que se pudiera llamar presa es el terraplén que está bordeado de árboles de hoja perenne a la izquierda, pinos, y caduca a la derecha y la salida se hace por el canal sin regulación alguna.
Un pequeño puente salva la salida y le da continuidad al camino.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera :Smile: 

Según el VisorSigPac señala que hay dos pequeños pantanos más, el de Curt y el de Sanç antes de llegar a la central hidroeléctrica.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias Perdiguera
> 
> Según el VisorSigPac señala que hay dos pequeños pantanos más, el de Curt y el de Sanç antes de llegar a la central hidroeléctrica.
> 
> Un saludo


Efectivamente así es.
Ya los había visto pero no he querido ponerlos, por no tener fotos.
Un saludo.

----------

